# Is this a Honduran Red Point?



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

Picked her up at the LFS a few weeks back. She is just as big as the male and was very shy and wouldn't come out of her flower pot until she spawned....but after she spawned, she beat up the male so bad I had to move him to another tank. Aren't HRPs supposed to be non aggressive until they spawn (like the way she was acting)? Also, I have never seen a female con this large, so thats why I was thinking she might not be be a con at all or even some type of hybrid.




























Sorry for the clarity issues.

Thanks all.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I think its a regular black convict.


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

I think it's a regular con too.


----------



## Blackadder (Feb 13, 2004)

A very nice regular convict :thumb: .


----------



## bunniesfrostypot (Jul 1, 2008)

i have a HRP's and they dont have the red irridecence on there bellies


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

> i have a HRP's and they dont have the red irridecence on there bellies


Sounds like yours may be all males.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

It's a regular zebra con. Pretty girl though.


----------



## lostnight (Jun 3, 2006)

Convict. I like them though.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Here is my HRP, though the color isn't showing in the pick. She has a myriad of colors all over.


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

wow, that was an old post. That female con was an egg laying machine!

I though even female HRPs had the orange belly or at least a trace of orange....am I totally off base?


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Not that I am aware of unless its a hybrid...


----------

